# Farmall 140 Maintenence



## daysvilleman

I have a farmall 140 that i am getting ready for the winter plowing season. It is a great running tractor and Really has no problems to speak of. This was my grandfathers tractor he purchased new in the early 60's. Heck still have the Bill of sale. It was passed down to my father after he passed away and its pretty much just sat for the past 5 years, just started up now and then. Now it is being passed down to me. I changed the Oil and filter and greased all the fitttings up, as well as air change filter oil. However i have never checked the hydraulic oil or the rear end mainly cause im not really sure how. Anyone know where to check and add to this if need be.

Thanks


----------



## IamMyFathersSon

Hey guy. Did you ever get any information on your 140?

I practically cut my teeth as a baby on these tractors. They were the most common tractors used by tobacco farmers in my area.

To check the hydraulic fluid go to the left side (from driver's seat) of the tractor. Look for the bracket that holds up the rear of the gas tank. Follow down to the side of the tractor from that point and look for a flat headed bolt. Take the bolt out. The oil should be within a half inch or so of the threads. If it is real low, I would add the oil and leave the plug out. Crank the engine and at idle raise and lower the front and rear lift up and down about 10 times. This will work out any air in the system and then put the plug back in. The reservoir is a sealed system and if air gets in the hydraulics it cant work itself out with the plug in.

I can't remember exactly about the hydraulic fluid. I think we used ordinary standard hydraulic fluid. The book says Lift All Hydraulic Fluid, but you are not going to find that anymore.

My Dad never checked the hydraulic fluid unless the lift stopped working. Then he knew it was time to add some! LOL The good ole days...

As for the rear end oil, near the gear shift there is a plug that mates to a half inch rachet or larger, I seem to remember it being half inch though. Take that out and see if there is any oil in there. These tractors were bad to leak water, when left out in the rain, in the gear box around the top of the gear shift. It would seep right in and over time a lot of water would accumulate in there. I believe the transmission and differentials all used the same oil. There is a drain plug on the bottom of the transmission and a plug on the bottom of the right and left differentials. My book says to use 80W or 90w depending on how cold or warm your climate is. 

Hope this helps some!


----------

